# Deutsche Wörter in anderen Sprachen



## FloVi

Das Goethe-Institut forscht nach deutschen Wörtern, die in anderen Sprachen - zum Teil in ganz eigener Bedeutung - verwendet werden. Dies hält die Zeitung "Der Standard" interessant genug für einen Artikel.

Wen es interessiert: http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=2516105


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Das Goethe-Institut forscht nach deutschen Wörtern, die in anderen Sprachen - zum Teil in ganz eigener Bedeutung - verwendet werden. Dies hält die Zeitung "Der Standard" interessant genug für einen Artikel.
> 
> Wen es interessiert: http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=2516105


I saw a few words mentioned, very few, but unfortunately there was no list of words. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Mich würden ja mal die deutschen Wörter im Japanischen interessieren. 

Das Wort "Bank" im Sinne von Geldinstitut kommt auch in zahlreichen Sprachen vor, darunter auch Arabisch, Bulgarisch, Hebräisch und Türkisch (welche Sprache hat dieses Wort denn nicht?)! Wikipedia sagt dazu Folgendes:



> The word _bank_ is derived from the Italian _banca,_ which is derived from a Germanic language and means bench.


----------



## Jana337

> Mich würden ja mal die deutschen Wörter im Japanischen interessieren.


_Sauá k'rauto_ habe ich mal gesehen (die Transkription habe ich einem tschechischen Lehrbuch entnommen; á bedeutet ein langes a). 

Jana


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Mich würden ja mal die deutschen Wörter im Japanischen interessieren.


In fact, there are quite a few, written in katakana. The meanings are often very different.

"Waishatsu" is "white shirt", but it means business shirt, any color. There are many German words that borrowed and given Japanese only meanings.

ルフトハンザ= Rufutohanza = Lufthansa
ドイツ語= ドドイツご = doitsu-go= German. Go is "language", the character.
ドイツ人=doitsu-jin = German. Jin = person

I wish I could remember more words. I recognize them when I see them. I used to say that "katakana" was often screwed up English, but it is often screwed up German too. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> _Sauá k'rauto_ habe ich mal gesehen (die Transkription habe ich einem tschechischen Lehrbuch entnommen; á bedeutet ein langes a).
> 
> Jana


 
Wenn du ザワークラウト (_Zawa' Kurauto_?) meinst, finde ich es ganz niedlich. 



			
				Gaer said:
			
		

> "Waishatsu" is "white shirt", but it means business shirt, any color. There are many German words that borrowed and given Japanese only meanings.


 
But "waishatsu" sounds more as if it were borrowed from ENglish "white shirt" and not from German "weißes Hemd/Shirt". 



> ルフトハンザ= Rufutohanza = Lufthansa


 
Does "rufuto" (ルフト) mean "air"? I searched for the Japanese word for "air" in Wikipedia, but I can't read Kanji. 

EDIT: Does "rufuto" correspond to German "Luft", as there is no L in Japanese and consonant rows such as "ft" are almost impossible to write in Japanese script? And it must be "to", because there is no single "T" sound in Japanese. But why can't it end in "tu" (ッ) then? 



> ドイツ語= ドドイツご = doitsu-go= German. Go is "language", the character.
> ドイツ人=doitsu-jin = German. Jin = person


 
A bit off-topic: Is there a difference between the two go's (Kanji 語 and Hiragana ご?)



> I wish I could remember more words. I recognize them when I see them. I used to say that "katakana" was often screwed up English, but it is often screwed up German too.


 
Are there just a few German or English words that can be written in Hiragana? I know that they use Katakana for foreign words, but just in case ...


----------



## jazyk

> But "waishatsu" sounds more as if it were borrowed from ENglish "white shirt" and not from German "weißes Hemd/Shirt".


My dictionary agrees with you.



> Does "rufuto" (ルフト) mean "air"? I searched for the Japanese word for "air" in Wikipedia, but I can't read Kanji.


No, air is 空気/くうき (kuuki).




> A bit off-topic: Is there a difference between the two go's (Kanji 語 and Hiragana ご?)


語 applies to languages (and the verb 語る/かたる, to narrate). ご is a sound, it could have multiple meanings, depending on the kanji being used, for example: 五 (five).




> EDIT: Does "rufuto" correspond to German "Luft", as there is no L in Japanese and consonant rows such as "ft" are almost impossible to write in Japanese script? And it must be "to", because there is no single "T" sound in Japanese. But why can't it end in "tu" (ッ) then?


Theoretically yes, but the Japanese don't use that when words end in t, they prefer to. Another example is ソフト (sofuto) meaning software.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> But "waishatsu" sounds more as if it were borrowed from ENglish "white shirt" and not from German "weißes Hemd/Shirt".


You're right. I was starting out with an example of a word borrowed from English. I forgot to say that. In fact, I left out at least a couple more words. I just went back to edit.


> Does "rufuto" (ルフト) mean "air"? I searched for the Japanese word for "air" in Wikipedia, but I can't read Kanji.
> Katakana does not use kanji. ルフトハンザ is one word. You would have to Google the whole word. You will not find ルフト. The whole word "Lufthansa" is phonetically "spelled" using one of the Japanese "alphabets". These words are not really correct.
> 
> ルフトハンザ航空], rufutohanza, 航空]=こうくう=koukuu=kôkû = aviation, flying, so ルフトハンザ航空 is simply Lufthansa "Airways" or whatever it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Does "rufuto" correspond to German "Luft", as there is no L in Japanese and consonant rows such as "ft" are almost impossible to write in Japanese script? And it must be "to", because there is no single "T" sound in Japanese. But why can't it end in "tu" (ッ) then?
> It must be "to" because that is how it is written. But the final vowel is not pronounced. Rufuto=Ruft and Luft.
> 
> 
> 
> A bit off-topic: Is there a difference between the two go's (Kanji 語 and Hiragana ご?)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no. With only ご, there are many possibilites. 語 is language. All words COULD be written only with katakana and hirigana, but it is standard to use certain characters. Only small children would use hiragana for such a simple "word".
> 
> 
> 
> Are there just a few German or English words that can be written in Hiragana? I know that they use Katakana for foreign words, but just in case ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only tell you that foreign words are normally not written in hiragana. Which words are written in which character set is largely a matter of convention.
> 
> Gaer
Click to expand...


----------



## WERWOLF

tschechisch verpánek = Schusterswerkbank aus Werkbank
tschechisch mundart. horingle = Ohrringe
tschechisch xicht = Fratze aus G'sicht


----------



## jazyk

And there's guerra (Pt/Sp/It/Cat) and guerre (Fr) from Wehr or an older relative.


----------



## lightbluefeather

In Italy, we have "vasistas" windows... legend says that this particular kind of window had no name until some German people asked "what is it" ("was ist das"...)!

http://www.albaelettronic.it/grafica/prodotti/vasistas.jpg


----------



## jester.

lightbluefeather said:
			
		

> In Italy, we have "vasistas" windows... legend says that this particular kind of window had no name until some German people asked "what is it" ("was ist das"...)!
> 
> http://www.albaelettronic.it/grafica/prodotti/vasistas.jpg



This word is also used in French. And I think it's so funny


----------



## FloVi

j3st3r said:
			
		

> (vasistas) This word is also used in French. And I think it's so funny


Das ist so ähnlich wie mit der Bezeichnung "Känguru".
It's like the story about the name for kangoroo.


----------



## cirrus

Weltanschauung, Schadenfreude, Bergschrund are all used in English.  I am struggling to think of synonyms for the last two.


----------



## Whodunit

cirrus said:
			
		

> Weltanschauung, Schadenfreude, Bergschrund are all used in English. I am struggling to think of synonyms for the last two.


 
I am struggling to think of synonyms for the first one. 

Schadenfreude could be translated with "malicious glee". I have never heard of "Bergschrund", what is this supposed to be?

By the way, there have been some threads about German words in English: 1, 2, 3, 4.


----------



## cirrus

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I am struggling to think of synonyms for the first one.
> 
> Schadenfreude could be translated with "malicious glee". I have never heard of "Bergschrund", what is this supposed to be?
> 
> By the way, there have been some threads about German words in English: 1, 2, 3, 4.



Bergschrund is a term for where a glacier starts


----------



## WERWOLF

Weltanschauung = world-conception


----------



## Kajjo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Weltanschauung = world-conception



That translation does not cover all the meaning of German "Weltanschauung". Please read this thread before replying. We already discussed this issue in great detail.

Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

Ich hätte ein paar Anmerkungen zu diesem Artikel auf _derStandard.at_.



> Ein "Butterbrot" ist im Russischen ein belegtes Brot, jedoch ohne Butter.



Stimmt nicht. Бутерброд ist eine Benennung für alle möglichen belegten Brote, egal, ob mit Butter oder nicht.



> ..und bietet man einem Russen das Du an, sagt man am besten "Brüderschaft"



 Man sagt nicht "Brüderschaft", man trinkt nur Brüderschaft (на брудершафт*).  Es weiß wohl kaum einer, dass dieses Wort im Deutschen "brotherhood" bedeutet.

* Der Umlaut verschwindet und die Betonung verschiebt sich auf die dritte Silbe.


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:
			
		

> Stimmt nicht. Бутерброд ist eine Benennung für alle möglichen belegten Brote, egal, ob mit Butter oder nicht.


 
Ich denke, das meinen sie auch, es wurde nur ungeschickt ausgedrückt. 



> Man sagt nicht "Brüderschaft", man trinkt nur Brüderschaft (на брудершафт*).  Es weiß wohl kaum einer, dass dieses Wort im Deutschen "brotherhood" bedeutet.


 
Trinkt man bei euch nicht *auf* Brüderschaft? Und gibt es eventuell auch Blutsbrüderschaften in (Weiß)russland? 



> * Der Umlaut verschwindet und die Betonung verschiebt sich auf die dritte Silbe.


 
Das klingt nun in der Tat sehr russisch. In meiner Gegend leben viele Russen und ich kann mir die Aussprache richtig vorstellen.


----------



## cyanista

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Trinkt man bei euch nicht *auf* Brüderschaft? Und gibt es eventuell auch Blutsbrüderschaften in (Weiß)russland?


 Genau, на брудершафт heißt wörtlich auf Brüderschaft, ich dachte nur, da man es auf Deutsch ohne Präposition sagt, ist es verständlicher. Gemeint wird jedenfalls dieser komischer Gebrauch, mit zusammengehackten Armen zu trinken und danach sich auf beide Wangen küssen.



> Das klingt nun in der Tat sehr russisch. In meiner Gegend leben viele Russen und ich kann mir die Aussprache richtig vorstellen.


 Ich erkenne den russischen Akzent auch sehr schnell. Mein eigener Akzent ist viel diskreter.


----------



## Jana337

Die Diskussion über "Brüderschaft" befindet sich jetzt hier.

Jana


----------



## pickypuck

In modernen Spanischen:

Blocao
Búnker
Sable

Bismuto
Blenda
Cinc
Cuarzo
Feldespato
Níquel
Potasa
Wolframio

Anilina
Bencina
Diesel
Vaselina

Coche
Gripe

Chotis
Kindergarten
Kursaal
Nazi

Durch Italienisch
Logia

Durch Französisch
Chucrut
Berlina
Landó

Lucha de clases (Klassenkampf)
Guerra relámpago (Blitzkrieg)
Acorazado de bolsillo (Taschenpanzerschif)
Materialismo dialéctico (dialektische Materialismus)
Cosmovisión (Weltanschauung)
Vivencia (Erlebnis)

¡Olé!


----------



## Whodunit

Pickypuck - könntest du evtl. die Quelle angeben oder die "normalen" deutschen Wörter dazu aufführen? Ich verstehe nämlich nicht jedes Wort.


----------



## FloVi

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Acorazado de bolsillo (Taschenpanzerschif)



Was in aller Welt ist ein Taschenpanzerschif(f?)


----------



## werrr

"Acorazado de bolsillo" kommt meiner Meinung nach von der englischen Bezeichnung Pocket battleship. In Tschechisch sagen wir auch "kapesní bitevní loď" (wörtlich Taschenschlachtschiff), aber deutsche "Taschenpanzerschiff" habe ich nie gesehen.


----------



## FloVi

werrr said:
			
		

> "Acorazado de bolsillo" kommt meiner Meinung nach von der englischen Bezeichnung Pocket battleship. In Tschechisch sagen wir auch "kapesní bitevní loď" (wörtlich Taschenschlachtschiff), aber deutsche "Taschenpanzerschiff" habe ich nie gesehen.



Das stimmt. Hier sind die Begriffe vermengt worden. Die Schiffsklasse heißt im Englischen "pocket battleship" und im Deutschen "Panzerschiff". Danke für den Wiki-Link, der hat's gebracht.


----------



## pickypuck

Blocao (dieses Wort kommt aus Blockhaus. Ich weiß nicht, ob die beide Wörter dieselbe Meinung in Deutschen und Spanischen haben)
Búnker (Bunker)
Sable (Säbel)

Bismuto (Wismut)
Blenda (Blende)
Cinc (Zink)
Cuarzo (Quarz)
Feldespato (Feldspat)
Níquel (Nickel)
Potasa (Potase???)
Wolframio (Wolfram)

Anilina (Anilin)
Bencina (Benzin)
Diesel (Diesel)
Vaselina (Vaseline)

Coche (Das Wörterbuch sagt, dass dieses Wort aus Ungarischen kommt)
Gripe (Grippe, durch Französisch grippe???)

Chotis (Schottisch, ein typischer Tanz von Madrid)
Kindergarten (Krippe, Kindergarten, es kommt aus dem Land an)
Kursaal
Nazi

Durch Italienisch
Logia (Loggia / Loge)

Durch Französisch
Chucrut (Sauerkraut)
Berlina (Auto mit vier Türen)
Landó (Landauer)

Lucha de clases (Klassenkampf)
Guerra relámpago (Blitzkrieg)
Acorazado de bolsillo (TaschenPanzerschiff)
Materialismo dialéctico (dialektische Materialismus)
Cosmovisión (Weltanschauung)
Vivencia (Erlebnis)

¡Olé!


----------



## Whodunit

Danke schön. Könnte "Potase" für "Pottasche" stehen? Um der Aussprache aber sehr nahe zu kommen, müsste man "potase" aber portugiesisch aussprechen, oder?


----------



## pickypuck

Ja, du bist richtig! Pottasche  

Potassa auf Portugiesisch.

Es ist notwendig, ein solch interessantes Wort in all diesen Sprachen zu wissen  

¡Olé!


----------

